# Official Augusta thread for the ladies....



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

So let's make this the 'official' thread for Augusta so we can keep it all in order.

Who's going, where you stayin', what class you shootin' and who wants to try and hook up for a dinner Friday or Saturday night?


We are at the Super 8 on Dean's Bridge rd., we will be available for dinner Fri and Sat night but we will be eatin at T-Bonz, I can already tell you that, we have already been talking about it!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Me and my guys will be there. We are staying at the Comfort Inn @ Fort Gordon. I am shooting Women's Open (without you absolutecool) and I have no idea where we are eating....Did I get everything? I can't remember all the questions now....I really am getting old lol!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

We will be there!!! America's Best off of I-20...oh yeah we will be eating at Tbonz on Friday night with Cool and who ever else!! I'm shooting Womens Known 40.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am shootin k40 too!!! Maybe I can actually hit a target...


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

*Where to stay???*

Looks like I will be truckin down on my own for this one. Anyone know the closest reasonable hotel to the site???? Thanks


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

The motel we are at is pretty close, I may end up having an extra room but I don't know for sure yet. We are at the Super 8 on Deans bridge road, look it up and give them a call...I hope to know by the end of the week if I will have an extra or not.


----------



## cortiecole (Jan 26, 2010)

My hubby and I are venturing down Friday night, (probably after I get off at 5pm), but if I can swing leaving early I will (fingers crossed I can leave by 2)! He is shooting Known 45 and I'm shooting Women's Bowhunter. I know absolutely nothing about all of this, so I hope I make sense. Also, we are staying at the Quality Inn at Fort Gordon. Funny how we are all staying at different places! When is the schedule usually posted? Is there a big gap in the times my hubby and I shoot, and if so, what do you do while the other is busy - just walk around and socialize? Just wondering.........CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.asaarchery.com/news/

Check out the ASA site, it has lots of goodies on it!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

http://asaarchery.com/news/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=101

Range assignments


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

We are heading down Saturday morning!!!! WooHoo that it is a little over an hour drive. Shooting Women's Open and staying at Quality Inn-Fort Gordon. I don't know yet about eating out on Saturday. I can't wait to see everybody.

TNarcherychic, I'll be there for you!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

lady531 said:


> We are heading down Saturday morning!!!! WooHoo that it is a little over an hour drive. Shooting Women's Open and staying at Quality Inn-Fort Gordon. I don't know yet about eating out on Saturday. I can't wait to see everybody.
> 
> TNarcherychic, I'll be there for you!


Ouch dang it didn't take long to replace me....lol


----------



## hoytchic (Jan 29, 2010)

Im going headed down thursday night! Staying in the quality inn!! Shootin the women hunter!!! Good luck ladies hope to see you all down there


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

lady531 said:


> We are heading down Saturday morning!!!! WooHoo that it is a little over an hour drive. Shooting Women's Open and staying at Quality Inn-Fort Gordon. I don't know yet about eating out on Saturday. I can't wait to see everybody.
> 
> TNarcherychic, I'll be there for you!


There you are!!! I thought you had fallen off the face of the earth!!! Welcome back. I missed you!!! You keep TNarcherychic straight!!!!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*Georgia here we come*

Can't remember the hotel we are at but it will be close. I will be shooting women's hunter and keeping my fingers crossed my new arrows show up in the mail before we leave. We are getting our shirts embrodiered right now and hope to leave that friday morning. Only a 8 1/2 hour drive . Of course we are going to hit T-Bonz before we leave, if any of you ladies haven't been it is the place to go. Hope Georgia won't be too hot, it is wamer than usual in Illinois (80's all this week). You never can tell what the weather will be like at these things. See everyone out there.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well crap, my husband called me at dinner and said he has to work next Friday so we won't get to leave till after 2...that is gonna kill our dinner at t-bonz Friday night, we will have to reschedule it for Sat. night. It also cuts into my socializing which really upsets me! I love to spend Friday being the social butterfly that I am!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Well crap, my husband called me at dinner and said he has to work next Friday so we won't get to leave till after 2...that is gonna kill our dinner at t-bonz Friday night, we will have to reschedule it for Sat. night. It also cuts into my socializing which really upsets me! I love to spend Friday being the social butterfly that I am!!


 CRAP!!! Take a bus!!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> There you are!!! I thought you had fallen off the face of the earth!!! Welcome back. I missed you!!! You keep TNarcherychic straight!!!!


I just don't understand why you think I need someone to keep me straight... I am always so well behaved!!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Well crap, my husband called me at dinner and said he has to work next Friday so we won't get to leave till after 2...that is gonna kill our dinner at t-bonz Friday night, we will have to reschedule it for Sat. night. It also cuts into my socializing which really upsets me! I love to spend Friday being the social butterfly that I am!!


You know we will be leaving early that morning. Just catch a ride our way. He can catch up later!! Otherwise, I am going to be one lonely social butterfly.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> I just don't understand why you think I need someone to keep me straight... I am always so well behaved!!!!


:mg:


----------



## BamaGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

We'll be there. Staying at the Quality Inn at Fort Gordon and I will be shooting in WO. Hope to see all you ladies. Can't wait.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Dang it looks like everyone but us is at the Quality Inn...oh well....my posse will be with me so i guess it's all good!!

Even Robbie is upset we can't leave that morning, we look forward to this shoot because it comes on my birthday weekend and is right after our anniversary....and we wanted to eat at t-bonz two nights....our only hope is the guy that Robbie is working for that day has his fish guiding trip cancelled and we can leave early, I will keep you posted!!


----------



## cortiecole (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, feeling better now that I know there's some people on here shooting the same class as me.....Didn't realize how much I was thinking about that! One thing's for sure, TBonz will be packed out Saturday night!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

cortiecole said:


> Okay, feeling better now that I know there's some people on here shooting the same class as me.....Didn't realize how much I was thinking about that! One thing's for sure, TBonz will be packed out Saturday night!


Yeah, get there early else you will be waiting forever!!!!


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> There you are!!! I thought you had fallen off the face of the earth!!! Welcome back. I missed you!!! You keep TNarcherychic straight!!!!


Thanks, what can I say, but that life is busy.....I hope to see you there.  

I can't wait......9 days and counting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

lady531 said:


> Thanks, what can I say, but that life is busy.....I hope to see you there.
> 
> I can't wait......9 days and counting!!!!!!!!!!


Ya'll have a safe trip and we'll see you there!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I am such a ******...we are at the days inn, not the super 8...so many motels, so many towns it is hard to remember....lol. Anyway we are not getting there till late Friday night still...I was hoping things would change but they haven't.


----------



## mathewsgirl03 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is our first ASA tournament! YAY we are excited! 

We are heading down Friday around 5-6ish. Shooting Women's Known-40....EEKKK the nerves are already setting in!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

mathewsgirl03 said:


> This is our first ASA tournament! YAY we are excited!
> 
> We are heading down Friday around 5-6ish. Shooting Women's Known-40....EEKKK the nerves are already setting in!


You will be fine once you get there and meet all us crazy women!!! Oh that's right you already know me!!!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

wow, I've been all sorts of confused! I thought this shoot was last weekend and was bummed that I wouldn't get a chance to come see what the world goes on at a shoot. Since it's this weekend and it looks like our fishing tournament may be nixed, I might be able to make it out sometime.


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

TN- archerychic said:


> Me and my guys will be there. We are staying at the Comfort Inn @ Fort Gordon. I am shooting Women's Open (without you absolutecool) and I have no idea where we are eating....Did I get everything? I can't remember all the questions now....I really am getting old lol!!


Hey Girl Im going too and staying at the same place! Can't wait to see ya and the other girls.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

OK....tomorrow is my last day of work for the week....I'm going to be getting ready to leave!!!!:car: That means I'll be busy!!! So....everyone have a safe trip and we'll see you in Augusta!!!:RockOn:


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> OK....tomorrow is my last day of work for the week....I'm going to be getting ready to leave!!!!:car: That means I'll be busy!!! So....everyone have a safe trip and we'll see you in Augusta!!!:RockOn:


I'm jealous..........


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll be in Augusta, with Cool & her gang lol... Except I'll be on the women's hunter course Look for me, I'm usually the loud one in my group.


----------



## cindysnyder (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hoytbrnrgrl*

I am heading that way thursday. 12-13 hour drive for me. Will be shooting the WK40 for the first time! Staying at Holiday Inn.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> OK....tomorrow is my last day of work for the week....I'm going to be getting ready to leave!!!!:car: That means I'll be busy!!! So....everyone have a safe trip and we'll see you in Augusta!!!:RockOn:


I have been off all week.... still not ready to go though.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> I have been off all week.... still not ready to go though.


I'm really jealous!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I'm really jealous!!!


Me too, I text her yesterday and she must be so busy cause she never text me back...lol


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Me too, I text her yesterday and she must be so busy cause she never text me back...lol


She might be upset with us for leaving her!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> She might be upset with us for leaving her!!!


I could never be mad at you gals. Just been busy getting my new bow set up so I hopefully don't humiliate myself this weekend. I am however, going to terribly miss both of you!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> I could never be mad at you gals. Just been busy getting my new bow set up so I hopefully don't humiliate myself this weekend. I am however, going to terribly miss both of you!!!!


Now you can have your picture made by yourself with my "funsucker"...LOL:mg:


----------



## cortiecole (Jan 26, 2010)

Leaving in approximately 26 minutes! Whoo hoo! So excited and still nervous! Hope to see you all there!:RockOn:


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Good luck everyone!


----------

